# Sulcata Breeders



## BrianWI (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey, breeders of sulcatas. What do your breeder males and females weigh?


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 4, 2016)

Is this a trade secret?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2016)

Probably just not many sulcata breeders online at the moment. I'll tell of my limited experience:

I took in a pair of rescues about 10 or 15 years ago. The male was 35lbs and the female was 40lbs. During the time I had them here, looking for homes for them, the female laid 3 clutches of eggs. I smashed them with the shovel and filled in the hole. I adopted out the female and kept the male. Dudley is now about 110lbs and his growth has slowed WAY down.


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 4, 2016)

Also, I do wonder what the weights would be on breeding Sudan sulcata tortoises. And other traits that distinguish them from other sulcata.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Sep 8, 2016)

Quick question the seen the mention of Sudan sulcata. What is the difference besides where they originated from? The store we purchased ours from called it a Sudanese sulcata Tortoise and it only caught my notice a few days ago when i seen another add for Sudan Sulcatas and just Sulcatas (the Sudan priced higher than the other). Or is one meant as a pure breed and the other a mutt or is there some other difference im missing. I haven't been able to really find anything on this. Thanks (sorry if it's kind of a kindergarten question for you all )


----------



## BrianWI (Sep 8, 2016)

The sulcata from the Sudan region get larger than the others. "Pure breed" and "mutt" are really meaningless terms for animals that live in the wild. Genetic variation has to exist in balance with an environment for a wild population to survive.


----------

